# what type hinges?



## frodo (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a 5'x3'  dead space behind a wall,  

I am thinking of making an opening into the space,  using a 7' x 30''  book case

I want to be able to hide the opening,  do not want the hinges to be seen.

the weight of the book case will ride on casters,  under the book case


any suggestions?   on hinge type?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome back.
Are you building the book case?


----------



## frodo (Mar 18, 2015)

Its already built,  All i need to do is modify the bottom to hide the casters


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

To bad. 
Piano hinge comes up to 6 ft and you may be able to stain to match, won't show much.
Use straight casters not the one that turn, they scuff the floor.


----------



## frodo (Mar 18, 2015)

you think i could hide the pin on the piano hinge with trim?   

I do not want the transition seen.  i will store,  valuables in the space


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2015)

What if the cabinet just rolled or slid out of the way to the side?

Hardwaresource.com has lots of types of hinges.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

No I doubt it would work. Abuddy did one a while ago for a customer, he said he had used the hardware out of an old coffee table. You know the type that you lift the top up to dinner table height.
But I never saw how it was done. I think it just pulled straight out and to one side about half way so they had to squeeze a little to get in.


----------



## frodo (Mar 18, 2015)

thanks,  going google surfing


----------



## frodo (Mar 18, 2015)

http://screencast.com/t/cfPtUPWTfzY

what do you think?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

Ya, you should be able to hide that if you just add a 2x4 to the back of the cupboard. I guess you would have to get one and see if you can make it work.


----------



## frodo (Mar 18, 2015)

HMMMMM..
...the price is 40 bucks.  I bet i can buy a 5 dollar hinge and weld a  L   bracket for a whole lot less


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2015)

nealtw said:


> ...
> Use straight casters not the one that turn, they scuff the floor.



I wonder if straight wheels would be able to follow the arc of the swing well enough.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

Do your back tires follow the front and do they swivel when you back up?


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2015)

much shorter arc.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2015)

and I don't drive on a hardwood floor, so i might not know.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

When I build a four wheel cart I always use two straight wheels, they work just fine turning corners and it makes the cart steer straight better.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2015)

Okay, i surrender.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Okay, i surrender.



That just takes the fun right out of it.:beer:


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

You could do the geometry and set them on a camber like you have with the front wheels of a car.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 21, 2015)

So Frodo, how's your secret gun closet coming along?


----------



## frodo (Mar 21, 2015)

still in the  
 stage

have other things to squirrel away also...


View attachment 8696


----------



## Bmattig (Mar 22, 2015)

Soss hinges made in Germany are used for hidden bookcase doors. You can get order them on Amazon.


----------

